# Tracker 1032 Jon Boat



## Grot (Jul 23, 2010)

I recently bought a vacation home on a lake in central Florida. The house is on a lake and includes docking rights.

I would like to purchase a small boat that can be moored on the dock whilst I am on vacation, then stored in the house when I leave.

One of the boats I am interested in is the Tracker Topper 1032 Jon boat which would be within my budget.

The boat size would fit my plans but I am wondering what sort of performance I would get in terms of speed with a 3.5 Mercury outboard bearing in mind I weigh around 190 pounds ?

If on the odd occasion my wife were also on board adding a further 170 pounds what would be the effect on the performance ?


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2010)

The weight capacity for that boat is 320 total pounds with people and equipment. The motor will move the boat, but don't expect any great speed. 

How big is the lake you are on? Will you be competing with motor boats, skiers, pontoons and stuff like that?

I personally would try to get something a little bigger and wider.

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3257


----------



## Grot (Jul 23, 2010)

The lake is around 6 miles by 4 Miles but is connected to other lakes by various channels. Othe craft using the lake are as you state.

The size is the maximum I can store.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 23, 2010)

There is no safe way to get in a 1032 that is moored in the water, have to get in while partially on the beach.


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 23, 2010)

That lake sounds like either Mill Dam or Lake Weir possibly maybe Lady Lake area, and if its any of them with the specs your stating I would be one - apprehensive having that craft on those open waters minus Mill Dam - and two especially with two people and motorized equipment. Doesn't sound to safe. If its Lake George you def want to reconsider.


----------



## Howard (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree with the rest of the guys, I peronally would not want anyone else in the boat with me in a 1032 [-X . See if you can sit in one and get a feel for it. Boats always seem bigger then they are until you are in it. Maybe his and hers :lol: ?


----------



## Grot (Jul 27, 2010)

Taking on board your comments, I suppose my wife will have to stay ashore. Goiong back to my original question, what speed can I expect with a 3.5 hp outboard.


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 27, 2010)

prob. close to 8 mph max when it is just you and the motor, not counting all the gear


----------

